# First segmented pen



## Aredee (Jun 8, 2010)

This is my first segmented pen.  The wood is Gunstock walnut, maple, and cherry.  Aluminum and black veneer are the inlays.  I had a couple of alignment issues. If you have any suggestions on the pen or photo they would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Craig


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jun 8, 2010)

Are the veneer pieces the same width?  One on top looks wider than the other.  That may be an optical illusion.  But, that being said.  That is one AWESOME looking pen you have there!


----------



## Aredee (Jun 8, 2010)

No actually that was one of the alignment issues I had.  I used Medium ca glue and before I could change it there was a gap,so I had to add more veneer to that section which was not easy.  I am going to try epoxy next time.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jun 8, 2010)

You did an outstanding job on that.  If it weren't for the face that I have a somewhat mild case of OCD, I would have never caught that.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Aredee said:


> No actually that was one of the alignment issues I had. I used Medium ca glue and before I could change it there was a gap,so I had to add more veneer to that section which was not easy. I am going to try epoxy next time.


 
Trying to keep "angle cut" aluminum in place with med CA until you can get it clamped is harder than trying to catch a three-legged chicken. It moves quickly! DAMHIKT:biggrin:

You did a nice job with this one!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks very good from where I am sitting.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you did a great job on it.  Nicely done.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks great by the way welcome to the IAP I see that you joined in May and I must have missed you


----------



## retireddeepsea (Jun 9, 2010)

Very Nice pen.  I like the way the materials contrast and accent each other for a very elegant look.


----------

